# Access Tabelle über Button in xml (oder excel)  imporiteren / exportieren



## neoblade (4. März 2010)

Im Prinzip kein Problem: export -> in xml importieren..

Ich hätte das aber gerne über eine Schaltfläche, das z.b. die Tabelle "Stammdaten" nach C:/ in xml exportiert wird (dort evtl. weiter bearbeitet wird)
und wieder über eine Schaltfläche importiert wird. Das soll aber aus einen Formular herraus passieren, deshalb über Schaltflächen. Habe leider keinen Plan
von VBA... könnt ihr mir helfen? Bietet sich da jetzt eher XML oder Excel an

Vielen Dank schon mal..


----------



## neoblade (4. März 2010)

hab jetzt schon selber rausgefunden wie ich es per VBA in excel bekomme:
DoCmd.TransferSpreadsheet acExport, acSpreadsheetTypeExcel9, "footage", "C:\Datenaustausch.xls", True, "Tabelle1"

hätte jetzt aber gern das eine Meldung nach dem Klick "export erfolgreich" z.B.

Wie bekomme ich das jetzt wieder ins Access rein? Am besten so, das die Excel Daten an die Access Tabelle angfügt werden..


----------

